# Hig Belt vs. Low Belt



## Ezskanken (Feb 24, 2015)

For you guys who religously squat and deadlift in the 3-5 rep range, how do you guys like your belt?  I have some PL friends that like to swith it up between the 2 moves, then have others that keep it the same between the 2.  I personally never thought of it till I asked my buddy.  Seeing what other's like to do with their belts.  I think I'm going to experiment with a high belt on my next squat and dead session.


----------

